# New Encryption Ending Intelligence Surveillance???



## Brill (Aug 21, 2019)

Interesting premise.

DARPA Study Forecasts New Encryption Ending Intelligence Surveillance



> A study by the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) forecasts U.S. intelligence’s communication surveillance capabilities are “‘Going Dark” as AI and quantum computing move toward true “end to end encryption.”
> 
> DARPA and the Center for Advanced Studies on Terrorism reported smartphones and servers with powerful processors applying “Blowfish” and other encryption algorithms and keys can now limit FBI and U.S. intelligence community access to communications. Within five years, “Honey encryption” and *quantum keys will end FBI’s surveillance capabilities, and more powerful processors will end NSA access within 10 years.*
> 
> The good news is that U.S. national secrets and personal privacy will be substantially enhanced; the bad news is that *state actors, criminals and terrorists will soon be able to communicate without concerns the U.S. intelligence community is listening and watching.*


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 21, 2019)

While semi-interesting, this is a garbage article.  

It's basically: 





> NEW TECH WE DON'T UNDERSTAND IS SCARY!!!  In other news, homeowners have started locking their doors, ending the golden age of HOUSEINT, BadCountry's research efforts in self-driving cars suspected to play role.







> The DARPA report does not credit or blame any party or legal hurdle for the coming ineffectiveness of American intelligence’s surveillance tools perfected over the last two decades. But China’s quantum computing and artificial intelligence (AI) effort is suspect.



Well no shit Darpa doesn't "credit" Chinese quantum computing and AI efforts.  They have literally NOTHING to do with it!

Neither AI (including both _actual_ or general AI and machine learning) nor quantum computing have _anything_ to do with "end to end encryption" - true or otherwise.  End-to-end encryption means that the message (of whatever form, including packets) is encrypted at the point of departure (sending) and only decrypted at the point of arrival (receiving).  AKA when you send a Signal text message, it's encrypted on your phone, and decrypted on the recipient's.  No middle men involved.  Freaking smoke signals can be e2e encrypted.

Now, quantum _cryptography_ can encrypt something that is theoretically unbreakable using classical means.  Of course, the flip side is that instantly factoring massive numbers basically instantly (likely the first major capability of true quantum computing - which, by the way, has yet to be demonstrated [note to my fellow nerds: I'm discounting adiabatic quantum computing as "true" quantum computing here]) will make breaking just about every existing encryption scheme in use trivially easy to break.

AI (the not-actual-AI-that-everyone-these-days-calls-AI) has no direct cryptography application.  Maybe if you trained GPT-2 on some of the massive password databases you could get something that is better at guessing passwords, but isn't decryption.



> The DARPA report states that with the “golden age” of SIGINT coming to a close, traditional methods of collecting signals intelligence and eavesdropping on communications used by the intelligence community will no longer be effective” against adversaries, terrorists and criminals.


Yeah, because more people and companies are using or implementing CLASSICAL, TRADITIONAL encryption.


----------



## Brill (Aug 21, 2019)

Board and Seize said:


> End-to-end encryption means that the message (of whatever form, including packets) is *encrypted at the point of departure (sending) and only decrypted at the point of arrival (receiving)*.  AKA when you send a Signal text message, it's encrypted on your phone, and decrypted on the recipient's.  No middle men involved.  Freaking smoke signals can be e2e encrypted.



Agree 100% and would only highlight the bold.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 21, 2019)

yep, no content...sucks.


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2019)

That's a long article to just say "Halp, moar moneyz please."


----------



## Kheenbish (Aug 22, 2019)

AI 🙄...Just a more competent "if then" machine learning program. We have yet to scratch the surface on what true AI is.

Some end to end encryption can already be bypassed by an amateur script kitty with access to Kali Linux and Github depending on packet sizes or if the target is foolish enough to connect to an open network..cough Starbucks wifi...


----------



## CQB (Aug 22, 2019)

First the sword, then the shield, it’s always been thus. Every code that’s been ever been used from the Caesar Cypher onwards, has eventually been compromised with another, better code created.


----------



## Brill (Aug 22, 2019)

Wasn’t the 4-rotor Enigma supposed to be “unbreakable” too?

Enigma History


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2019)

Did no one catch on, that the Marine is SMRT?  What is the world coming to!?


----------

